# Home Gym For kickboxing /TKD



## Greg King (May 19, 2006)

I am looking for help in setting up an at home workout area in my garage.i aquired an everlast 85lb bag (free which is a good price).Any advice on purchasing equipment and what to buy would be great.the area in my house is 24x30.and if anybody has a cheap way to pad the floor that would be good too


----------



## HKphooey (May 19, 2006)

If you have a Dicks Sporting Goods or Sports Authority near you, they carry a floor padding system that is not too expensive.


----------



## Gemini (May 19, 2006)

Actually, I may be setting up something similar, but I'm putting a larger investment in the floor padding. I want the good stuff. I've worked out on cheap padding before and given that everything starts on your feet, I found the cheap stuff to make no more sense than buying a pair of cheap shoes. But that's just my recommendation.


----------

